# Phragmipedium Angèle Biljan



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 6, 2009)

This is the second one to bloom for me,
= Don Wimber x Green Hornet 
The Don Wimber used in this cross was made with a besseae flava. Compare to the first one I'd post few weeks ago this one show the yellow influence...


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 6, 2009)

Spectacular shape and colour!!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh, it's such a lovely soft color. :smitten:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 6, 2009)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Oh, it's such a lovely soft color. :smitten:


:clap: :clap: I agree - LOVELY!!!! :drool: :drool:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks huge! I like the soft colors and broad petals.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh my, I'm in love!!!!:smitten:

Are you going to breed with this one, Jean-Pierre?


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeap!...nice display and COLOR!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh I can hardly wait to come to Canada. Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 7, 2009)

so delicate colors!!! Jean


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 7, 2009)

I love this one! Nice petal span


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 7, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Oh my, I'm in love!!!!:smitten:
> 
> Are you going to breed with this one, Jean-Pierre?



For sure I will! :drool: I'm already having some ideas for it... 
I will try to use that 25% yellow x 12,5% red besseae.


----------



## phrag guy (Oct 7, 2009)

very nice Jean-Pierre


----------



## e-spice (Oct 7, 2009)

Very nice! Unusual and beautiful.

e-spice


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 7, 2009)

I like it! 
Question for you Jean Pierre, When you use Don Wimber as a parent do you get much germination? When ever I have tried using Don Wimber I never have much luck.

Robert


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 7, 2009)

Drorchid said:


> I like it!
> Question for you Jean Pierre, When you use Don Wimber as a parent do you get much germination? When ever I have tried using Don Wimber I never have much luck.
> 
> Robert



Same experimentation for me Robert, I did not get much seedling neither. 
On the 17 crosses I’ve made with Don Wimber, all of them showed very poor germination rate.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 7, 2009)

(finaly rain stop and sun show up!)
Here it is with natural light...


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 7, 2009)

I think I'm going to faint....


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 7, 2009)

It really is quite special, isn't it? :drool:


----------



## John M (Oct 7, 2009)

Just beautiful! Wow!


----------



## toddybear (Oct 8, 2009)

Fantastic pastel colour!


----------



## Barbara (Oct 11, 2009)

I like this one, and that's putting it mildly! lol


----------

